#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
IIIT Jabalpur Year of Establishment:* 2005.


*IIIT Jabalpur* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Jabalpur* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Jabalpur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
18878

*OPPH*
214511

*OB*
31239

*OBPH*
239078

*SC*
102381

*SCPH*
713110

*ST*
151180

*STPH*
NA





*IIIT Jabalpur* *Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIIT Jabalpur* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 44,165/- Per Year.

*IIIT Jabalpur* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 29,000/- Per Year.

*IIIT Jabalpur* *Engineering Placements 2012:*
PDPM IIITDM Jabalpur is a residential Institute set up by Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India. The Institute offers interdisciplinary teaching and research programmes that integrate engineering design and manufacturing with information technology. The Institute is being nurtured and developed with the cooperation of Japan. Japan Government has formed a consortium of six Japanese universities and six industries to give academic support to the Institute. The agreement to make every effort to collaborate the development of IIITDM Jabalpur was assigned between the two sides by the Honourable Prime Minister of India, Dr. Manmohan Singh and Mr. Junichiro Koizumi, the Honourable Minister of Japan in 2005. The discussions to rope in the Japanease Automobile Conglomerate and other industries in the consortium is in progress.

IIITDM Jabalpur provides the placement and training facility to its students. So far various MNCs are visited the institute, which includes AMADA Japan, CGI, Apna Technologies & Solutions, Asia MotorWorks Ltd, 3DPLM Software Solutions Limited, Advance Valves Pvt. Ltd, Whirlybird Electronics, Tata Technologies Limited, Embedded Infotech Pvt. Ltd, KPIT Cummins Infosystems Ltd., Motorola, Hella, Nokia Seimens, KPIT Cummins Infosystems Ltd., Nagarro Softwares and Havell's India Ltd.

*IIIT Jabalpur* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design and Manufacturing (IIITDM) Jabalpur shall be a Global Center of Excellence in engineering education and research by building itself as an Enterprise of Knowledge wherein the academic community including students, shaped with the unique creativity based on fundamental strong multidisciplinary academic skills, the capacity for a bold innovative thinking involving positive change and an integrity of character, grounded in an active and resolutely pioneering spirit, shall be indulged in meaningful innovations based on a knowledge-based engineering approach.


*Central library*: Institute library has e-resources through INDEST, Science Direct, IEEE, ACM, Springger Link, Nature and ASME .The Institute also has access to various online research journals & articles like following resources SIAm, AMS, ACS, Kluwer, APS, Palgrave, INFORMS, Rev.of Scientific Instruments, Appl.Physics Letters and the search engine Scopus. Total number of books in the Institute library by the year 2009-10 are approximately 6742.

*IIIT Jabalpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
One very important part of academic institute is hostels which take care of the students who are staying away from the home. Presently there are two hostels Hall of Residence-1 single seated and Hall of Residence-3  triple seated in the campus. We have a complete team of faculty members (two wardens for each hall and a coordinator of student affairs) for hostel administration who are fully dedicated towards to maintaining healthy relationship among the students in all aspects and always try to give their best to students for developing the all round personality. Along with this there is a Hall Executive Commitee (HEC) of students for each hostel which is elected or nominated by the hall residents only. Hall Executive Commitee is headed by respective hall Wardens.

*Amenities:*
1. Mess (Breakfast,Lunch,Dinner)
2. One cafeteria(2:00P.M to 12:00A.M)
3. Stationary shop
4. Wi-Fi internet facility
5. Guest Room
6. Printing and photocopy facility
7. 24*7 ambulance facility
8. Gymnasium
9. Reading room(all most all news papers,employment news and magzines)
10. Bus facility to and fro between campus and railway station,some city points
11. Stadium for outdoor games
12. Indoor games like carom,T.T.tabeles etc.

*IIIT Jabalpur Address:* Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design & Manufacturing Jabalpur Dumna Airport Road, P.O.: Khamaria, Jabalpur  482 005, Madhya Pradesh, India.

*IIIT Jabalpur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior Btech Admission 2013, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel,Campus Facilities [[NEW]]

----------


## arjun7898

I got 112 in jee mains and 94.2% in cbse 2013.
What will be my air n do i have any chances of getting adm in iiit jab...... :D:

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> I got 112 in jee mains and 94.2% in cbse 2013.
> What will be my air n do i have any chances of getting adm in iiit jab......


Your rank would be more than 30000.... With this rank u can't get iiitj... try for private colgs  :):

----------


## swiftmktg

my jee main score is 133 & cbse 12th 89% i am from m.p. can i get in jabalpur,

----------


## Era Gill

> my jee main score is 133 & cbse 12th 89% i am from m.p. can i get in jabalpur,


Your rank wuld be around 42k. u have very less chances to get nit jabalpur ..

----------


## CarlJohnson

Does PH in the tabular column mean person with disabilty or person of homestate?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Does PH in the tabular column mean person with disabilty or person of homestate?


Physically handicapped

----------

